# how much per sq ft in manhattan nyc to hang



## Drywall151 (Feb 7, 2014)

how much non union 32inc and 48 inc boards hand and finish in midtown lower manhattan


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you American ?


----------



## Drywall151 (Feb 7, 2014)

yes new 2 the business


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would like to know these prices?


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> I would like to know these prices?
> 
> 
> PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
> Blacked out


You have to dig around here to find prices ...But there here! You just gotta dig.:yes:


----------

